# 730 -skipping a year?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I usually do my 730 denuncia every May or thereabouts.

I was wondering if one can skip doing a denuncia for a year and then do it the following year, and claim back the refund due from the skipped year as well as for the year of submission? I get an annual refund for home improvements done under the reimbursement tax scheme.


----------

